# Are all furniture colour variants locked to towns?



## sstiches (Apr 15, 2020)

I know each town has a particular colour variant for Nook Miles items, but is this true for Nooks Cranny furniture? For example I've only been able to find the yellow versions of the cute furniture, but my friend has only seen the white versions. Has anyone else been able to find different colour variants of the same item in their store? I know some things can be customised, but a lot of this furniture doesn't allow for it which is odd.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 15, 2020)

I found two color variants of the mixer in my shops on my island! Also found different color mountain bikes as well.


----------



## Saga (Apr 16, 2020)

I think it's rare to get different colors, but possible. I found two different colors of watercoolers in Nook's Cranny!


----------



## Imbri (Apr 16, 2020)

I've received both the white and red cute bed from balloons. Not in the shop yet, but that might be more likely once it upgrades.

I have seen several colors on the blender and broom and dustpan.


----------



## An0nn (Apr 16, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I found two color variants of the mixer in my shops on my island! Also found different color mountain bikes as well.





Saga said:


> I think it's rare to get different colors, but possible. I found two different colors of watercoolers in Nook's Cranny!


That's reassuring! 

I've only ever seen one color variant in my shop for any given item, but I know that a few items I've never traded have two color variants in my catalog after getting them from trees or balloons. I assumed that was how it worked: one color for nook's, one for balloon/tree stuff. It must be rare, but I'm glad it's possible to get other colors. I have black and blue cute stuff showing up in my nooks and it is not my favorite color scheme for that particular set.


----------

